# True Strike Mats



## RobbOnTheRock (Nov 13, 2011)

So I purchased my range mat as previously threatened.

True strike mats, I purchased it from a dealer in Alberta, paid approx $600....or Â£400 (ish).

It pieced together very easily and is currently sitting in my garage ready for the winter.

Strikes off the mat are great no jarring of the arms at all, fat strikes still result in a hit so difficult sometimes to get a good understanding whether you hit it too earlier or correctly.

What I do love about this is having the mat in the (heated) garage and standing on the mat in my socks hitting wiffel balls into a blanket........brilliantly I can swing a 7 iron freely with no risk to hitting anything. Don't think I'll try a driver, but aim to try my 3 hybrid tonight........

I'll take some photos and post on here, if you have the space and aim to buy a range mat can defiantly recommend the true strike mat.....

I also just purchased a high speed camera, Casio EX-FS10, now before anybody things I'm somesort of nutter, please bear in mind that a Canadian winter is visious, and in Newfoundland that will mean sub -10deg temps from January to April, with maybe still some snow in may (we had snow on my sons birthday end of may one year). Also bear in mind that lessons here are conducted with no video analysis done..........so if you want to see what your doing you need to film your self doing it!

Cheers
Andy


----------



## bobmac (Nov 13, 2011)

Also bear in mind that lessons here are conducted with no video analysis done
		
Click to expand...

I find that very surprising.
Have you asked for a video lesson?


----------



## RobbOnTheRock (Nov 13, 2011)

bobmac said:



			I find that very surprising.
Have you asked for a video lesson?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, clovelly pros don't have the kit, despite it being a simple iPhone app (worse case). The pro at golf and gear has a simulator but no video analysis.

Clovelly pro said its on there list to do so but so far nothing happening, plus they don't have a suitable place to set it up......

Glendining GC don't have anything setup, but not made any enquiry about lessons there though. Remember hockey is number one sport here.

But anyways my camera was only $150 with P&p so no hardship really.......

Cheers
Andy


----------



## CMAC (Nov 13, 2011)

sounds good, look forward to seeing the high speed video, perfect for some self analysis, I find it good to be able to see if you are actually doing what your pro wants


----------



## bobmac (Nov 13, 2011)

If you are using the camera for slow motion filming, you may need to upgrade your lighting.
The camera doesn't like normal tube lighting in slow mo


----------



## CMAC (Nov 13, 2011)

good point, garage inspection lamps will prob do


----------



## RobbOnTheRock (Nov 13, 2011)

Aye it's going to be trial and error, but you need a hobby here in the winter............

I reckon cheap halogen lights from kents (b&q) would do, but we'll see.

Cheers


----------



## RobbOnTheRock (Nov 28, 2011)

As previously promised, some photos of my indoor range to cope with Newfoundland winters (which last 4 months).....

So far lessons are going well, recorded my swing in slow mo using my nice new casio camera (records at 210fps) quality of the film is no amazing and it needs loads more light as its quite dark (hey i just got it and Im experimenting) but even I can tell my body posture and genral ball striking is much improved, now gfranted I cant tell if the ball is drawing or fading but short of doing chuff all for 4 months this is about as good as it gets unless i buy a proper simulator......but not fancy the 200 bucks it would cost me....


----------



## RobbOnTheRock (Nov 28, 2011)

An example video from my Camera....








Yes I know its difficult to see but this is a stock video, i.e. no additional lights other than Garages own lights......

Yes I know the swing isn't tour standard but I'm in process of getting lessons and its improving slowly but surely!

Still way better than it was 6 weeks ago!

PS the camera is a Casio Exlim EX-FS10, can pick them up for between 100 to 150bucks (USD).

Cheers
Andy


----------



## ADB (Nov 28, 2011)

That seems an awfully small net for catching the ball, does it expand? One sherman and the bike gets it!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Nov 28, 2011)

snaphookwedge said:



			That seems an awfully small net for catching the ball, does it expand? One sherman and the bike gets it!
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of crash helmets on the work bench in case of ricochets though!

Looks an interesting set-up though - keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## RobbOnTheRock (Nov 29, 2011)

snaphookwedge said:



			That seems an awfully small net for catching the ball, does it expand? One sherman and the bike gets it!
		
Click to expand...

It's a skating aid for kids to hold onto when on the ice, I wrapped bin liners around it and placed my canvas jacket over the top.

I'm just hitting plastic wiffel balls, they go great and hit the net with a nice thud..........inside the skate aid is two braces approx 12" apart, I line the ball to the middle and attempt to avoid the poles..........I'm getting better, the 3 wood tonight was hitting the left pole but I knew I was coming over the top, so slice or maybe a push. But when I hit it well it was dead centre or slightly off towards the right pole, suggesting a draw or pull....

But when I shank it the bike gets it full bore!

Anyway the main object of the excercise is to practice body movement as per my lessons.....

Cheers
Andy


----------

